# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  معدل ترمیم معدل رو در ثبت نام اولیه چجوری وارد کنیم

## amir200012

من ترمیم معدل شرکت کردم تابستون بعد برایه ترمیم معدلم کارنامه نمیدن فقط گفتن نمراتت تو سایت ثبت شده ... الان من به جای معدل چی باید بزارم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## azem

ترمیم تو معدل حساب نمیشه
معدلتو بدون ترمیم وارد کن
فقط نمرش برای تاثیر مثبت حساب میشه ک اونم خودش تو سیستم ثبته‎ ‎

----------

